

Twitter Ends Its Partnership with DataSift – Firehose Access Expires on Aug 13 - colinhowe
http://blog.datasift.com/2015/04/11/twitter-ends-its-partnership-with-datasift-firehose-access-expires-on-august-13-2015/

======
sytse
So Twitter wants to sell its data directly to customers and DataSift throws
Twitter under the bus. I can imagine that the whole situation is frustrating
to DataSift but I'm surprised by the harshness of the blogpost: "Twitter also
demonstrated that it doesn’t understand the basic rules of this market".

